# Overclocking  Phenom 9850 BE with Asus M3N-HT deluxe mb.



## jkatt12 (May 16, 2008)

just curious if anyone out there has the same setup and had any success overclocking this w/out alot of voltage???


----------



## jkatt12 (May 16, 2008)

managed to get 2.946 and 2.988 once.

voltage was at 1.568


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 16, 2008)

Ok, so its not just me that needs crazy volts to get that high. What are your temps?


----------



## jkatt12 (May 16, 2008)

running 3dmk06 i saw it get up to 130F on water cooled, i got a fix for that now so it does run much cooler, under 110 on full load.   both side cases opened with a desk fan blowing on it.  LOL  hey it works!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 16, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> running 3dmk06 i saw it get up to 130F on water cooled, i got a fix for that now so it does run much cooler, under 110 on full load.   both side cases opened with a desk fan blowing on it.  LOL  hey it works!




WHAT!! 130C !!!! Dude Your going to KILL IT!!! EVEN AT 110C!!! 60C IS ITS LIMIT!!


----------



## jkatt12 (May 16, 2008)

sorry thats 130F /  54C    

right now i have it oc'd @ 2.834 and stable, idle temps  93F / 34C


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 16, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> sorry thats 130F /  54C
> 
> right now i have it oc'd @ 2.834 and stable, idle temps  93F / 34C



Oh lol, I was like NO WAY MAN!!

Kool, I find that my Phenom like the volts to, its just that I don't want to give it more then what it can handle. I might invest into a cooler such as yours, cause 2.834 is a lot and your at 34C, that really good.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 16, 2008)

just hoping to find someone with the same m3n-ht board that i got, the bios seems to be a little different from the m3's that you guys have but i should get a high clock rate with low volts somehow,   there is so many options in the bios..  attaching a screen shot of mine (not my settings either)  im still messing around with it though.


----------



## bboy-mass (May 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

  I also have the M3N-HT mobo but i have the 9500 Phenom. 

  I've managed to get the cpu to 2.4 (2.2 stock) and had it unstable at 2.7g, it needs more volts, but everytime I alter the voltage from auto to a manual setting, cpu-Id shows it running with a x5 multi and cpu running at 1.1gig ????

I have the latest bios 0702 so is there another setting that I need to take off auto to stop the multi from changing???

Cool n quiet is disabled by the way and cpu tweeking is enabled.

Also, how are your mobo temps??

Mine is 42c and it has gone to 45c according to asus probe. My old asus sli deluxe used to show my cpu at 60c idle, so I dont think asus have a good temp gauge. Whats yours running at ???

R.
Nigel


----------



## jkatt12 (May 16, 2008)

not sure about your 9500, i believe the multiplier is locked under the bios itself unless its a black edition (which i dont think the 9500 ever did) i think i remember you should be able to adjust your cpu frequency with ai booster.  

i do know that your 702 bios will not work if you plan to upgrade to 9850 chip.
see this link, ive had to go back to bios 603 for the new 9850 to work right.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=M3N-HT+DELUXE&SLanguage=en-us

as far as my mb temps go i will have to look when i get home (currently at work)
sorry i cant be much help.


----------



## CF (May 16, 2008)

jkatt12 bios 0702 Will work with 9850BE. Not that it will not run at all. But it is less stable than 0603 and couse a lot more problems. Also with 0702 with other procesors there is high chanse that they will have same problems.


----------



## bboy-mass (May 16, 2008)

JKAT12 - thanks fo rthe heads-up on 0703 bios saved me a whole weekend pulling my hair out

I now have the 9850 oc to 3.G as follows:

multi = 15
bus = 200 (not intested in oc the mem yet - will change multi to 14 and bus to 212 later)

Its not stable at the moment so ive upped the voltage - currentlt at 1.408v in cpu-z

I rememeber with the 9500 I had to up the voltage to 1.5 to get the cpu to 2.5g, so they need the extra ump these amd chips.

Would like to know what all the other options mean in the M3N-HT Deluxe. Would be nice to get the voltage down and have the cpu at a nice stable 3G.

My 3DMark06 has gone from 11990 to 13968 ......I like.

I still have to OC the memory and my 9800~GTX.

Ive had the 9800GTX at 800/1953/1100 using Rivatuner, so I'm expecting a 3Dmark score of around 14000 once I'm done.

Very nice 9850. I just wish I had of waited and not wasted my time with the 9500.

Anyone want a 9500 OC to 2.5g ????? 

Let me know what your mobo temp is. Mine is always between 41-45c

Peace,

Nigel


----------



## CF (May 16, 2008)

bboy-mass what CPU cooler are you using?


----------



## jkatt12 (May 17, 2008)

CF the 702 bios did not work for my setup, asus m3n-ht deluxe and 9850 be, you were right when you posted in the other forum, i should have read the asus forums, you should see all the problems everyone is having with the same setup i have (9850be w/ the asus m3n-ht motherboard)   they should remove that bios or at least warn people.


----------



## bboy-mass (May 17, 2008)

CF,

 Im using a £14 pounds Freezer Pro (4 pipes and a big rad). Ive come down to a 2.7g for now as the system was unstable at 3g 

Very stable at 2.7 so its time for 2.8 me think

Going to try 13x227  (just under 3g)

This will OC the mem as well, fingers crossed.

R.
Nigel


----------



## jkatt12 (May 17, 2008)

under chipset setting, the k8 <> nb ht speed, lower that to 1.6 or lower, i was able to get mine to post at 3ghz but still had to crank up the volts but not as much as setting the cpu multi @ 15x.   also (from what i got from the other forums)  under jumperfree config.  try setting cpu-nb voltage to 1.40v.   on vacation now so i cant do more testing but i think we're in the right path to getting possibly 3ghz.  stable???    

mb temp idle is about 83F - 85F


----------



## bboy-mass (May 17, 2008)

Thanks dude have a nice vacation.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 17, 2008)

bboy - what type of psu do you have?   im running an evga 9800gx2 ssc and believe it draws alot more current (2 gpu's) and possibly my psu is not supplying enough, its 750w.
wonder if i get a higher wattage psu (with good 12v rail ratings) that i could possibly get
better results......  hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## bboy-mass (May 24, 2008)

Hi,

 Im using a OCZ 600W PSU.

I currently have a very,very stable 2.9 gig 14.5 x 200 (no mem oc)

3dmarks now sitting 13668 

Other people have it at 3.1 stable but they have different mobo that we do.

I need to know who has the M3N-HT Deluxe with the 9850 at 3.1g with a list of bios settings

Then im happy to move on, but for now 2.9g is nice.

R.
Nigel


----------



## KiLLRiDE (May 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, This is my first attemp at overclocking my 9850 but I seen to have it stable at 2.8ghz 14 x 200 3dmark 06 are 14575


----------



## WojtasRed (May 25, 2008)

I`ve Phenom too and overclocked it to 2,9 ghz without any problems (Voltage 1,35, multiplier x14,5, temp. about 36 C).


----------



## jkatt12 (May 27, 2008)

wow, just got back from vacation and saw a new bios revision for the asus m3n-ht deluxe v. 804, installed it including 4 new sticks of geil ddr2 1066 memory, they seemed to have fixed the constant power on/off issues from the 702 bios rev. (again dont install bios rev. 702 if you have a 9850 and m3n-ht)    getting some odd windows errors if i try to overclock it whatsoever, ntlslrkrnel or something corrupted, etc....i set everything back to auto except for my ram which is set for ddr2 1066 and it boots up just fine. (noticed when leaving this setting to auto the ram always shows as 400 (not 533) in cpu-z)  will have more time to play with it later tonight, currently back at work as well.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 27, 2008)

bboy-mass said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im using a OCZ 600W PSU.
> 
> ...




whats your voltage setting at when you're at 2.9??  oh yes to let you know the bios v. 804 is out which solved all issues (so far that ive noticed) which the 702 had.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 27, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> I`ve Phenom too and overclocked it to 2,9 ghz without any problems (Voltage 1,35, multiplier x14,5, temp. about 36 C).



specs?


----------



## Bytor (May 27, 2008)

I have been running my 9850 @ 2.7 on 1.20 vcore with not a problem. Played some games and ran Prime95 for 3 hours.

I have also ran it at 3.1 ghz on 1.42 vcore.  But anything above 2.8 ghz I need to OC each core in AMD Overdrive.

My Core1 OC's the best at 3.3 ghz.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 27, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I have been running my 9850 @ 2.7 on 1.20 vcore with not a problem. Played some games and ran Prime95 for 3 hours.
> 
> I have also ran it at 3.1 ghz on 1.42 vcore.  But anything above 2.8 ghz I need to OC each core in AMD Overdrive.
> 
> My Core1 OC's the best at 3.3 ghz.



apparently after the memory upgrade and the new bios to 804 i cant seem to overclock it like i used to (wont post with the same settings i used before), will start over adjusting the settings again.  lol  my best oc was 2.944 i believe, got it to 3ghz but it didnt post.   we both have different boards as well, maybe i got a reject batch of the 9850's?  lol


----------



## jkatt12 (May 27, 2008)

i am never going to own a g*d d*mn Asus board again, fuq this POS!!!
the supposedly new 804 bios will not allow you to overclock, even trying causes
the reboot problem 702 had (only reboots once tho and after that it defaults ALL
settings such as memory - which if you are using 1066 you have to go back in to
set it for ddr2 1066 or it will boot as ddr2 800)  even setting everything on auto and 
setting the FSB just up to 201 from 200 it will not boot, it is not the mb, cpu, psu, memory, etc..  it IS definitely the BIOS AGAIN!!!   im going to
go back to bios 603 since it was more stable,  fuq these Asus a$$h0les!


----------



## hat (May 27, 2008)

wtf? you sure you didn't miss some kind of setting somewhere? I doubt ASUS would disable OCing in a BIOS update...


----------



## jkatt12 (May 27, 2008)

yes im sure, other ppl are having the same problem, GEEZ!!  ill go back to rev. 603 when i get home in the morning.

check out this forum :

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...=1&model=M3N-HT+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## jkatt12 (May 27, 2008)

it wont let me post the full URL :

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=M3N-HT+DELUXE&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## jkatt12 (May 27, 2008)

*here's the post from the asus forums.   definitely another issue again!*

I was wondering if anyone has had any luck overclocking this board with the phenom 9850be. For some reason whenever I touch the multiplier, even if only increasing it by .5 the system becomes incredibly unstable and 90% of the time it wont even get past post. Has anyone else had luck with this combo? 


  Edit   Reply  Quote & Reply  



-SF M3N-HT Delux/HeatPipe Phenom x4 9850BE EVGA 9800GTX KO Coursair 800Mhz XMS2 2x2GB @ 4-4-4-12 Seagate Barricuda 160GB x3 Raid 0 Maxtor 60GB x2 Raid 0 BenQ Lightscribe DVD x16 Thermaltake 1000W PSU Thermaltake Armor Case Thermaltake Bigwater 760i Thermaltake TMG1 Radiator 

Geek 
Member  

Posts : 2  
Tech Points : 0  
Level : Level 1  
From: United States  
  Posted:5/24/2008 11:00:00 PM  
Me too I have  Phenom 9850 just can't overclock I thing is the 804 Bio


  Edit   Reply  Quote & Reply  


Geek 
Member  

Posts : 2  
Tech Points : 0  
Level : Level 1  
From: United States  
  Posted:5/27/2008 4:59:00 AM  
Is anyone know how to OC the Phenom 9850 on this MB can't even increas 5% help help help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

  Edit   Reply  Quote & Reply  


Silent 
Member  

Posts : 6  
Tech Points : 0  
Level : Level 1  
From: Canada  
  Posted:5/27/2008 7:05:00 AM  
I'm having the same problem with the 9500 with the M3N HT.  I know the 9500 was never a good overclocker, however, I had the 9500 (stock 2.2) stable at 2.5 with the M2N SLI deluxe with setting: FSB to 230 and CPU voltage to 1.3125.  Thats it.  Any other mix of settings would crash the system.  So this was the magic number I found but nothing past 2.5  

With the M3N HT, I can't get anywhere with respect to overclocking without the BSOD.  

However, i did try the ASUS  AI suite which gives you the option to overclock by 3%, 5%, 8% or 10%.   To my surprise all settings ran stable.  So I max out at 10% (because it doesn't go higher) and I am stable at 2.4 from 2.2.  

I tried tweaking after this and bam BSOD.  I am not sure what the AI suite does to overclock but it worked for me.  

Hope this helps, and I hope someone can tell me what the AI suite is tweaking. 

Cheers


----------



## KiLLRiDE (May 27, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I have been running my 9850 @ 2.7 on 1.20 vcore with not a problem. Played some games and ran Prime95 for 3 hours.
> 
> I have also ran it at 3.1 ghz on 1.42 vcore.  But anything above 2.8 ghz I need to OC each core in AMD Overdrive.
> 
> My Core1 OC's the best at 3.3 ghz.



I cant seem to get AMD Overdrive to work on my setup? comes up with cant find a 7 series chipset, Is this just me or has others had this problem aswell?


----------



## jkatt12 (May 27, 2008)

here's the link, copy or unzip this file into your installed amd overdrive directory, overwriting it, this might work for you ( i tried it but it still didnt work)  i did have a problem with it stating that file was in use even though stopping/disabling it in task manager, so just rename the file, then unzip this to the directory.   

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1028/.html

or this :    http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/844/mirrors.php

just installed it, still getting no cpu detected again.   hope it works for you, we do have the same cpu/mb though so i doubt it.


----------



## KiLLRiDE (May 27, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> here's the link, copy or unzip this file into your installed amd overdrive directory, overwriting it, this might work for you ( i tried it but it still didnt work)  i did have a problem with it stating that file was in use even though stopping/disabling it in task manager, so just rename the file, then unzip this to the directory.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1028/.html
> 
> ...



Yeah when I first installed Overdrive a few months back I got the "no cpu detect" so I installed that file fix but thats when the "series 7 chips" error popped up at me.  I thought that as the m3n-ht mobo was the only mobo that i know of with both sli and amd 720a support it could be todo with this.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 27, 2008)

i was able to set my FSB to 204 and cpu multi to 'auto' 12.5x and it booted, cant get any further than that as to overclocking w/ this new bios 804.   it sucks!!!


----------



## jkatt12 (May 27, 2008)

*advising to not update to bios 804 if you want to overclock.*

its a nightmare, if you want to overclock stay with rev. 603!!!!


----------



## CF (May 27, 2008)

Hey jkatt12 Did you tried to send email to asus tech support directly about OC problem after updating to 0804?

And No. Posting only on Asus forum will not solve it becouse tech support does not post there not to mention if they look at posts at all.


----------



## Bytor (May 27, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> its a nightmare, if you want to overclock stay with rev. 603!!!!



Have you tried AMD Overdrive to OC your 9850?

Reset the Bios to stock setting and give AMD Overdrive a chance.  I don't OC mine in Bios and have had a lot better luck in AOD.


----------



## CF (May 27, 2008)

Hey Bytor If you have'nt noticed then you have M3A mobo

AMDOverdrive works with AMD 7X0 chips not NForce mobos. This topic is about M3N


A - ATI chip 
N - Nforce


----------



## jkatt12 (May 28, 2008)

*overclocking results with bios 804 so far....*

auto v = 1.30 (all thru testing w/out changing)
mem volts = 2.20 (memory ratings on chip shows 2.35 - 2.5v recommended)
cpu multi = 12.5x
fsb = 204 
POSTED/STABLE

was able to go up to :
cpu multi = 14x
fsb = 200 (changing this whatsoever will not post even at 13.5x)
POSTED/STABLE  @ 2.8ghz

went to cpu multi = 14.5/fsb = 200, will not boot/post, bsod.  will try to set higher voltages to see.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 28, 2008)

ok, not sure why i cant get it to post @ 14.5 w/  volts up to 1.45v.
also not sure why if you set the FSB above 202 or something it will error out
with windows file corruptions errors (sometimes bsod also)   WEIRD.
will keep testing later, now have to get ready for work.

maybe increasing the FSB voltage?   not sure if the setting is cpu-nb voltage though and
not sure what the stock voltage is suppose to be either?

my memory voltage is at 2.20 the geil ddr2 1066 shows on the chip as 2.35 - 2.5v???
does anyone know if i set it to max 2.5 maybe it will post when i increase the FSB?


----------



## suraswami (May 28, 2008)

Nice thread.  I managed to OC stable my 9500 to 2.5G @ 1.26V on a ECS mobo.  But then I found this Abit AN-M2 board for peanut price and couldn't resist.  This sucker doesn't go past 203 HTT with latest Phenom support bios.

Keep this thread going.  Good info for Ocing that 9850BE.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 28, 2008)

CF said:


> Hey jkatt12 Did you tried to send email to asus tech support directly about OC problem after updating to 0804?
> 
> And No. Posting only on Asus forum will not solve it becouse tech support does not post there not to mention if they look at posts at all.



havnt sent an email to asus tech support YET, still, found a way to overclock it now so i'll be doing more testing.

side note:  i was able to get my memory timings set at  5 5 5 15 2T 25 clocks.  running stable. (defaults have these set high)

would be nice to be able to break 3ghz and fsb @ 2600/5200mt/s!


----------



## Bytor (May 28, 2008)

CF said:


> Hey Bytor If you have'nt noticed then you have M3A mobo
> 
> AMDOverdrive works with AMD 7X0 chips not NForce mobos. This topic is about M3N
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info...

Ahhh didn't know that it does not work with nforce MB's.  To bad... good luck..

Buy a M3A

Mines been running at 3.0 ghz all day with no problems from OCing with AOD.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 28, 2008)

i would buy an m3a but have an   evga geforce gx2 ssc edition, your m3 is an ati chipset, not nvidia,  not sure how well they would do together.


----------



## Bytor (May 28, 2008)

It should run fine as a single card.  May have troubles SLIing a pair..


----------



## jkatt12 (May 28, 2008)

what type psu u have bytor?   mine is pc power & cooling silencer 750w quad


----------



## jkatt12 (May 29, 2008)

anyone out there flashed w/ the new 804 bios and possibly getting the same issues im having?    when adjusting the FSB above 202 i get windows file corruption errors.  putting it back down to 200 it boots up fine.    i can go up to 14x on cpu multi leaving the fsb @ 200 and its fine also.


----------



## Bytor (May 29, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> what type psu u have bytor?   mine is pc power & cooling silencer 750w quad



Xclio 700 watt.  Have not had one problem from this PSU and have thrown alot at it.

Its powering along with the normal motherboard connectors:

2- Raptor's
2- Visiontek 3870 video cards
1- DVD/CD rom drive
1- Swiftech MCP350 pump
1- Swiftech MCP355 pump
1- Asus P1 PhysX card
2- 80mm low CFM case fans (top of case)
1- 90mm Mid. CFM case fan
5- 120 mm high 141 CFM delta fans (on 2 rads)
1- 120mm mid. CFM Delta fan
4- Cold Cathode UV lights

And still has room for more.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189009

Couple of pic's..


----------



## jkatt12 (May 29, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Xclio 700 watt.  Have not had one problem from this PSU and have thrown alot at it.
> 
> Its powering along with the normal motherboard connectors:
> 
> ...



WOW!!


----------



## jkatt12 (May 29, 2008)

ok, ive had it with the sh*tty bios asus has been putting out for this board, 702 was super crappy, 804 is kinda less crappy, still it has major problems, i went back to 603 and my volts are at 1.4v locked even setting in bios @ 1.3 its still 'locked'   fuqers!   and the 12" oscillating fan i had blowing on the machine somehow broke into pieces and flew everywhere and in the case.   lol,  think im going drifting in my g35 this weekend, fuq this sh*t!   lol


----------



## jkatt12 (May 30, 2008)

figured out to get this from 1.4v down to 1.3v   you will have to adjust the cpu-nb volt = 1.300
AND cpu volt = 1.300.   only way it will work from what  i found out so far.

cpu-z and anal(asus) probe 2 now shows 1.30v


----------



## jkatt12 (May 30, 2008)

re-installed vista, it is definitely the 804 bios, cant raise the FSB by more than 204, windows file corruption errors.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (May 30, 2008)

That's a lot of fawking water... have TEC plates yet?


----------



## jkatt12 (May 31, 2008)

no tec plates.

ok beginning to think it could be my psu.  anyways.
804 bios seems to be ok if you are not overclocking the FSB to much.
upped the 1.2v HT voltage to 1.5v and memory at 2.35v still did not
get the FSB to work over 204. (Geil memory shows recommended
voltage between 2.35 - 2.40)

i am currently running stable at 2.7ghz   13.5x  202fsb  1.32v  34C cpu
26C mb  idle.

tried 14x  200fsb @ 1.42v and would not post, have to reset the bios w/
jumper, would power on and off a couple of times (i know why now, the 
cmos battery is drained and does not hold your settings)


----------



## CF (May 31, 2008)

Have you tried bios 0901?

Anyway Have you tried emailing ASUS yet?

Unless you dont want those problems If they still exist in 0901 to be fixed asap.
Asus forum is good for finding solutions but if you want report an error you should email them...


----------



## jkatt12 (May 31, 2008)

901??  804 just came out a few weeks ago, wow! lol    thanks for the info!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jun 1, 2008)

Any luck with the new bios? I also hear the Phenom 9850BE doesn't require much voltage to OC..   1.35V (maybe less)@ 3.0Ghz..


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 1, 2008)

901 bios installed...  still raising the fsb to 206 and above, windows will not load and fails
with a winload.exe error,  this is a new install of vista ultimate 64 bit w/ sp1 installed
too.    the power on and off issue is resolved though.
cant get it to post at 14x multi  fsb 200,  volts @ 1.42v  (have to do the jumper reset, thats why its very annoying to test this all the time)  lol
ill email tech support to see if its just my setup but i really dont think it is, if i go back
to 603 bios i can overclock MUCH better (2.9ghz) however there is a problem with the cpu voltage
on auto sets it on 1.4v and it runs hotter, you have to adjust the cpu voltage PLUS the
cpu - nb voltage to match for it to work @ 1.30v.


----------



## CF (Jun 1, 2008)

You should write email to tech support directly about OC

And not putting it for later.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 2, 2008)

email sent.   i'll settle @ 2.7ghz for now.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 2, 2008)

maybe i have an isolated problem,   setting the cpu multi to 13.5x and 206 fsb or 14x and 200 fsb (tried volts from 1.35 - 1.45v)  this is the error i am getting : windows failed to load because required file missing or corrupt, they are random files,  .sys,  .dll or winload.exe,  new install of vista 64 ultimate with sp1 as well.   it doesnt even get to the logo/loadup screen (with the green bar scrolling to the right)  setting all this back down to 13x and 204fsb 1.32v and it loads up/boots just fine.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jun 2, 2008)

Try using a max of 1.375Vcore. Like I said, I hear the 9850's don't take much to OC..


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 2, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> Try using a max of 1.375Vcore. Like I said, I hear the 9850's don't take much to OC..



i have :

cpu multi to 13.5x and 206 fsb or 14x and 200 fsb (tried volts from 1.35 thru 1.45v) this is the error i am getting : windows failed to load


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 2, 2008)

anybody know if they are getting better results with the new crosshair 2 (780a chipset) board?   i see it on newegg.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 4, 2008)

was able to oc this today.

14x 200fsb  (2.8ghz i believe)
this is what got me there:
cpu-nb multi - 9x
k8<->nb ht speed - 1.8

believe i was at 2.8ghz  with ht link speed @ 18xx or so (instead of the 2000)
didnt test if it was completely stable but it did boot.  volts were at 1.325  i believe.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 5, 2008)

got it up to 2.9ghz and benched w/ several options, even with this new ddr2 1066 i cant better my old score with the ddr2 800.    hmmmm.  also just noticed that was bios revision 501..............


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 11, 2008)

*issues resolved...*

put the g.skill ddr2 800 pc2-6400 back in and guess what, i am able raise the fsb over the 206 limit now before i had using ddr2 1066!! (memory compat. issues) damnit! paid over $300 for 8gbs of geil esoteria ddr2-1066 pc2-8500!! maybe another new bios would help.

 i am going to hit 3ghz quite possibly soon with lower voltages when i get the free time! positive cuz im at a stable 2.730mhz 
x13 210fsb. ht link 2100. vcore - 1.296 @ 35C
__________________


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 17, 2008)

*low volts and stable...*

stable 24/7 @  2.835 stock volts 35-36C.


----------



## bboy-mass (Jun 22, 2008)

*Hows the OC'ing on this board going guys???*

Hey, here's my latest OC on this board:

MOBO: M3n-HT (no heat pipe - not in box or on cover ????)
Mem: OCZ Platnum 2x1G
CPU: 9850BE
Cooler: Zalman 9700NT (full spead 24/7)
GPU: 9800GTX (no OC as 781x1953x1100 kills Grid ???)

I have it running on bios 603 with the following OC:

Multi=14
FSB=210

2.940G showing in cpu-z with the following bios settings:

All CPU related extras Disabled (Vertualisation,CPU Tweeker blabla)
NB Volts = 1.325
CPU Volts = 1.325
Mem = 2.00

I hear that people have it stable at 3G even 3.2G on air, but i cant match this??? Am I missing something? I also have the HT set to 2G and some people say this needs to be set to 1.6G to into the 3G+ zones. When I set the HT to less than 2G I loose FPS on Grid (can't have that.lol)

What's peeps doing with this board and CPU in your neck of the woods? Like to see some exmaples.

Cheers,

Nigel


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 23, 2008)

here's where im at so far..  im thinking my psu is not supplying enough voltage, just cant get it to stabilize at 2.9ghz (under 1.4v that is)  will boot into windows but locks up after about 5 - 10 mins. 

2.835ghz
cpu multi - 13.5x
fsb - 210
volts = auto 1.3v
everything else on auto setting.
also tried setting cpu-nb multi down to 8x and ht link to 1.6 to 1.2 still couldnt post at 3ghz.


----------



## bboy-mass (Jun 23, 2008)

jkatt12,

mymobo temperature is 40-45c ????

ihave a cooler master cosmos 1000 case and every post i read on the m3n the temperature is much lower than mine ????

your temperature is 30c ????

do you think my mobo tooo hot??


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2008)

Sweet lord your MB is running hot! How is the airflow in your car...any obstructions (wires/parts) that are stopping airflow? Does the airflow go in one fluid direction or do you have fans pointed possibly the wrong way or in the wrong position (strongest at the exit is best). jkatt has good temps on his board and a good guide for what good temps are. My board runs roughly the same as his though a little lower (temps range from 29-35C under load when running 2.9Ghz). I'm not sure what they run at the same speed as him but even when at 3.1Ghz they have never went above 35C and I've taken a few fans out of my system as it used to never break 32C.

K

Btw, my Xigmatek cooler is on ultra low (less than 625rpm aka less than 40cfm) and I don't see temps like that. Good airflow is a huge must, if I turn the cooler up to max with the fan on there now then I'd freeze my room...


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 23, 2008)

im at 35C idle/downloading in the background, about 40C  on full load not to bad i guess.
motherboard is at 31C.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

wow!!!!! 
guess other mobo's are not welcome in this thread hey
nice temps also


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 26, 2008)

anyones' welcomed full,  besides that im basically talking to myself here, guess nobody else has this setup.  lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> anyones' welcomed full,  besides that im basically talking to myself here, guess nobody else has this setup.  lol


ok sweet Jkatt... i thought i posted a cpuid id with my new high clock and looked it a few days later and seen it wasn't in the post anymore.... just thought the host removed it because i don't own the mobo that's posted..


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 26, 2008)

i personally wouldnt do dat.   
ok somebody needs to stop me, im about to buy a new evga gtx 280 ftw edition, holy hell its $700!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> i personally wouldnt do dat.
> ok somebody needs to stop me, im about to buy a new evga gtx 280 ftw edition, holy hell its $700!


 stop that Man!!!


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 26, 2008)

I wouldn't get a gtx 280 if I were you, considering you have an sli motherboard. I have the same motherboard as you, and I'm bent on getting an nvidia card so that I can use hybrid power. Get 2 9800 gtx or 9800 gtx+ instead, they outperform 1 gtx 280 and both cost only 60-70% of a gtx280 together.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 26, 2008)

hmm, k, so i can get another evga 9800gx2 ssc edition to match mine now, they said it'd be quad sli for around $400 - 450 (if lucky bidder on ebay)  lol


----------



## HawkDreams (Jun 27, 2008)

Signed up here just so I could post a reply here...

I have an ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe with a 9850BE CPU, 2x 8600GTSOC BFG cards set to SLI, and Crucial Ballistix PC6400.

Max running OC that I have gotten was by taking out my SATA drives and using ONLY IDE, setting the Multiplier to 15X, the FSB to 210, the CPU voltage to 1.3, RAM voltage to 2.2, set 800mhz, and lowering the 4-4-4-12 to 5-5-5-18.  This will get you into XP (both 32 bit and 64 bit) and will clock out as 3.2 though it is in reality 3.15.  It will overheat and lockup within an hour if the room is cold and plenty of airflow on the stock cooler.  Even if it does not lock up, you will have to either shut it down for awhile to cool or reset the BIOS to get it to post after a restart.

With the SATA drives in it will NOT load windows!

The problem is with the SATA driver and it being overclocked.  You can pull up Event Veiwer under Administrative Tools with ANY FSB OC over 206 on XP (32 or 64) and you will find nvgts/nvgts64 errors occuring every few seconds at anyhting higher which make the system very sluggish.  Vista will just not boot or will BSOD on boot.

Currently I am running at 2.74 GHZ set 13X, 210 FSB, VCore at 1.25, and memory at stock settings manually and can live with the errors at this speed though it will randomly lock up and not recover itself when being pushed hard like loading or exiting a game and sometimes during video playback it will catch and stagger.  I do not play FPS games so this is not taken into consideration. I play RTS which has its own set of priorities which differ from FPS.  

(Sorry if I am stating the obvious, but after reading so many posts where the posting person assumes I know exactly what they are talking about, I would rather seem a moron than treat everyone else like one if they dont know something!)

I currently have been looking at water cooling systems as this is the only issue in setting the multiplier past 13X.  Any recommendations?  LOL

The biggest reason I am replying here is to ask if anyone knows how to lock the SATA to its native settings so that OCing doesnt effect it.  This wasnt an issue on my A8N Deluxe or my Crosshair as this was long ago seperated, but something to do with this new architecture has the FSB directly accelerating the SATA again.  Any ideas how to work around this?

jkatt12: this is why you cant get above 204 FSB...  The .sys errors are all different as it is trying to read your SATA drive faster than it can understand.  Kind of like trying to read a road sign just as you pass it at 150 mph!  LOL

I gave up on Vista X64 due to the BSOD for the clock/secondary processor error.  No one seems to know for sure what it is, but I am guessing it is another case of trying to read that sign at 150 mph!  If you have a copy of XP Pro X64, try that instead for now.  If you want to use XP, well, that is just plain sluggish and you will get explorer errors though none critical enough to get you the BSOD.  Event Veiwer will still log the errors.  ESPECIALLY if you are changing the FSB.  It reminded me of trying to load and run Windows 98 on my A8N board.  It worked, but it was sluggish as the system kept having to try and slow down to the speed of the OS.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hawk, i am able to get above the 206 FSB after getting rid of my geil ddr 1066 memory, put my g.skill 6400 back in and i can get up to 230fsb at times.  currently running @ 2.7  13x multi 210 fsb auto/stock volts 1.296/1.30.  24/7 stable (same as you), water cooled and with a fan blowing on the case (both sides removed).
its running quite cool under load as well, im happy @ 2.7 and can play crysis at the 'very high settings' (very high option is only available with win vista 64 bit and xp 64 to i believe) excellent frame rates.  

ive been locking up after 24hrs or so with 13.5x 210fsb @ stock volts that is. - forgot to add this, i can run stable pushing the volts up to 1.35 at this setting.  my goal is low voltage overclocking is all.


----------



## joao_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.xtremegear.pt/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=12&p=12#p12

These are the results with a MSI K9A2 Platinum but with the asus M3A32-MVP it's also the same thing. I need to change the cooler because with Zalman 9500 it's very noisy and unstable.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 27, 2008)

HawkDreams said:


> Signed up here just so I could post a reply here...
> 
> I have an ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe with a 9850BE CPU, 2x 8600GTSOC BFG cards set to SLI, and Crucial Ballistix PC6400.
> 
> ...


----------



## HawkDreams (Jun 27, 2008)

jkatt12...  My apologies for not being more specific on the Event Viewer showing errors.  This is only with XP (32 and 64).  The general error with Vista are all BSOD or just freezing up.  It also struck me as you are not using the SLI setup right now?  This could also have effect on how the system interfaces though something I need to mention...  I bought 2 systems at the same time, one for me and one for my nephew.  Mine will clock higher and faster using the multiplier and will post and load with it set to 15X while the other one will not even post @ 14.5 or 15X though it will run fine with the FSB up to 240 whereas mine will only run stable up to 225 FSB excepting SATA errors.  It has become rather frustrating and I have noticed everyone seems to be able to get different settings others cannot match.  I have been overclocking since socket 7 processors and same setups have always been able to get same results until now.  Discrepancy in the processors?  Who knows.  I do know you have the advantage over me as you have water cooling and it wil be another week before I have mine.  I am getting the Swiftech H20-220 Compact CPU Water Cooling Kit unless someone comes up with a more affordable, reliable, good cooling kit.  I have also been looking at direct piping a 1.5 inch air conditioning tube into the front as I live in a Motor Home.

As for your memory, put the 1066 back in and set it up to factory settings manually on voltage and main timings as 1066 RAM and then save and reboot into BIOS and go back and set *ONLY* the speed to 800MHZ in the BIOS.  On the M3N-HT, your remaining settings might change to faster settings which the board auto detects for your set mhz or you can manually tweak these down just a notch to try to get faster response.  For example, if your RAM is 5-5-5-18, I would try 4-4-4-12 first, 4-4-4-15 second, 5-5-5-15 last.  You will get better performance off of it as your FSB automatically overclocks your RAM FSB.  This should allow you to get higher FSB settings also and get you slightly underclocked RAM rather than overclocked RAM.

After thinking about my SATA problem, I tried playing with it some more this morning and lost the issue I was having by dropping 2 hard drives and setting the board to IDE rather than Raid.  My original install was as AHCI, but this setting kept dropping hard drives randomly on reboot.  I have 6 HDs on SATA.  I will look and find my SATA PCI card and see if moving them off of the motherboard helps also.


----------



## CF (Jun 27, 2008)

6 HDD's on SATA?

Of cource you dont use them all at once, or are you?
If so how you changed 2 black ones to sata?
Acording to manual they are RAID/AHCI only.


----------



## HawkDreams (Jun 28, 2008)

CF said:


> 6 HDD's on SATA?
> 
> Of cource you dont use them all at once, or are you?
> If so how you changed 2 black ones to sata?
> Acording to manual they are RAID/AHCI only.




LOL  Yes, all at once if you mean can I access them, but they each have their use.  I am a modder for Company of Heroes and Medieval 2 Total War to name 2 games, plus I am learning coding and scripting on a more base level so maybe one day I can create my own game, do a bunch of Video editing and creating, and could go on and on about what all I do and am learning.

As for the 2 black ones, if you use AHCI to make them usable, the driver must be installed during installation for them to be stable according to Nick at ASUS Tech Support USA.  The alternative is set them to RAID and just let it boot without setting up the raid and all of your hard drives are usable.  It is here that the OCing problem hits the SATA drivers.  I have set it back to IDE and not gotten any errors today so as soon as I find the SATA PCI card I will move them there and get rid of that problem I think.  If it works out, I will look into getting a PCIe SATA card so I can put my PhysX card back in.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 28, 2008)

It also struck me as you are not using the SLI setup right now?  

- not running sli, just have 1 9800gx2 card.

As for your memory, put the 1066 back in and set it up to factory settings manually on voltage and main timings as 1066 RAM and then save and reboot into BIOS and go back and set *ONLY* the speed to 800MHZ in the BIOS.  

-  the Geil memory i had, was set to 1066 in the bios, checked cpuz and everest the memory showed it as running at ddr2 800 (spd did show 533), went back into the bios, upped the voltage, set it to 800 as well, still wasnt able to raise the fsb over 206 even with adjusting the timings.  probably just compatibility issue with this mb, ive checked asus tek forums, and believe there is a limited list of 1066 memory thats compatible (that actually shows it running at 1066)  i seriously tried everything...  (i get better performance and 3dmk06 numbers using my ddr2 800 g.skill)


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 5, 2008)

*g.skill ddr2 1066*

just bought 4gbs of g. skill ddr2 1066 sli ready memory, same problem, cpuz 1.46 (latest) shows memory tab at dram frequency 533mhz which is correct, spd tab shows pc2-6400 (400mhz) instead of ddr2 1066 , still cant up the fsb above 206, even go down to 8x cpu multi, same errors that i got with the geil memory.   just saw the 9950 is out too!


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 11, 2008)

*2 new evga gtx 280 ftw edition comin' in 3 days! i need to stop!*

2 EVGA 01G-P3-1286-AR GeForce GTX 280 FTW Edition 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 
Item #: N82E16814130366 
Limited 30-Day Return Policy  $1,159.98 
($579.99 ea)  
Subtotal $1,159.98 
Tax $0.00 
UPS 3 Days $14.04 
Rush Processing $2.99 
Order Total $1,177.01


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

..........holy $%(&)E(^_&#@&t!!!

Did you buy them their own house too hahahaha 

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 11, 2008)

credit card my friend, my gf's credit card!   she'll help pay, i promise you!  lol   kidding.  yikes!
going to see her today she's going to take it from me (the credit cards)  lol

vroooOoOM!


----------



## trik81 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, I'll start out by saying that I'm a total noob in regards to overclocking.  This is the first time I've attempted it, but I'd say that it worked out really well.  System specs are as follows:

-ASUS M3N-HT DELUXE/MEMPIPE AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard 
-AMD Phenom 9850 BLACK EDITION 2.5GHz Socket AM2+ 125W Quad-Core Processor
-ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
-CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel 
-Thermaltake Armor Series VA8003BWS Black Full Tower Case w/ 25CM Fan 
-ABS Tagan BZ Series BZ900 900W ATX12V / EPS12V Patent Piperock Modular Power Supply 
-EVGA 01G-P3-1280-AR GeForce GTX 280 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 (overclocked to SSC settings)
-Windows Vista 64

In order to overclock, I updated the bios to version 0901 and made changes to the bios directly.  I only the changed the vcore once to stabilize the system at higher multipliers.  Besides that I simply changed the multiplier.  I managed to get the multiplier up to 15.5x and maintain stability (haven't done a full test, but 20 min on OCCT didn't crash it).  It set at 3.1 GHz now and the temp maxes out at 62.5C under full load.  Typically sits around 60-61.5C.  I think I could lower the temp a bit (I may have put too much arctic silver 5 on the CPU, but this was my first time using anything besides the stock thermal paste... live and learn I suppose).

Is this temp acceptabe?  This is on an 85F day with all the windows wide open.  CPU-Z reports vcore at 1.360V and multiplier at 15.5x.  Core speed 3114 MHz, bus speed 200.9 MHz.  I don't know if I just got a good chip, but it seemed really easy to overclock, which is a different experience than what I've been reading about.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> credit card my friend, my gf's credit card!   she'll help pay, i promise you!  lol   kidding.  yikes!
> going to see her today she's going to take it from me (the credit cards)  lol
> 
> vroooOoOM!


Ha... i only deal in cash!!! then i know its all mine and no extra bills at the end of the month.... Jkatt ya better hide your nuts from the ol ladie lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

trik81 said:


> Ok, I'll start out by saying that I'm a total noob in regards to overclocking.  This is the first time I've attempted it, but I'd say that it worked out really well.  System specs are as follows:
> 
> -ASUS M3N-HT DELUXE/MEMPIPE AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard
> -AMD Phenom 9850 BLACK EDITION 2.5GHz Socket AM2+ 125W Quad-Core Processor
> ...



ummm no the temp is over the limit of the phenom... 61-62 is MAX... can ya take a few screed shots of your bios setting and mabey i or others can figure out something to get those temps down... one other thing... how much arctic silver you applying to the cpu?
only a drop smack dab in the middle of the cpu the size of a BB is all ya need... don't need to spread it out as when you clamp down the cooler it will spread out the paste... one more thing.. after you clamp the cooler down try and give the cooler a slight twist back n forth to help get rid of any air bubbles in it and then leave it for at least 200hrs for the silver to do the trick..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Trik please fill in the system specs also to help us from going back to your post to see what your running.... thanks and welcome from all of us..


----------



## trik81 (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ummm no the temp is over the limit of the phenom... 61-62 is MAX... can ya take a few screed shots of your bios setting and mabey i or others can figure out something to get those temps down... one other thing... how much arctic silver you applying to the cpu?
> only a drop smack dab in the middle of the cpu the size of a BB is all ya need... don't need to spread it out as when you clamp down the cooler it will spread out the paste... one more thing.. after you clamp the cooler down try and give the cooler a slight twist back n forth to help get rid of any air bubbles in it and then leave it for at least 200hrs for the silver to do the trick..



I'm using way too much arctic silver.  Just followed the directions which basically say to coat the CPU and then coat the cooler plate.  I'll have to redo that.  Have a good way to get the current grease off?

Do you want the actual BIOS settings?  Everything is on auto except the multiplier and vcore.  I had to change the memory setting a little as well to get the memory to recognize at 1066 instead of 800.


----------



## trik81 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ooops.  Put the system specs in but didn't tell it to display them.  They should be there now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

trik81 said:


> I'm using way too much arctic silver.  Just followed the directions which basically say to coat the CPU and then coat the cooler plate.  I'll have to redo that.  Have a good way to get the current grease off?
> 
> Do you want the actual BIOS settings?  Everything is on auto except the multiplier and vcore.  I had to change the memory setting a little as well to get the memory to recognize at 1066 instead of 800.


use rubbing alcohol if you have with a lint free rag...or carb cleaner if you have... other wise just use what ya got and just try to clean it rite up... one thing about the 1066 memory... try dropping it to 800mhz and set the timings down to 4.4.4.10.14
or see if you can go 4.4.3.12.15
i also have 1066mhz ram and trying to o/c sucks using the 1066 setting... besides you'll be way faster at 800mhz with low timings...
one thing about thermal grease is to much defeats the purpose... all your trying to do is fill in all the microscopic pores on the mating surface.... like i said just apply a size of a BB to the center of the cpu and after attaching the cooler just give it a twist back n forth a few times and your good to go...
what i normally do is coat the cooler and cpu with the silver and use a plastic bag with my finger in it and smear the grease around and then without any solvent just use a rag and wipe all the grease off then i apply the BB sized amount to the cou and clamp the cooler down... this way your filling all the tiny holes on the mating surfaces .... works the best dude...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

go and do what I've mentioned and then check your core temps... betcha ya run way cooler if you followed what I've said... good luck and remember....with thermal grease... thiner is better


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 12, 2008)

wow, thread is alive again!  well cant wait to get my cards but im having to actually sell one of them, gf is pissed but its good now.  she gotz lotz of $$.     was wanting to run sli but will have to upgrade my psu as well.   grrrrrrrrrrr.  compulsive buyer.    anywayz, will bench and post the results when i get em!     cant really tell which is faster 9800gx2 ssc or the gtx 280 ftw by reading all the reviews so far.   
 still think its my psu thats holding me back from a cpu oc to 3ghz.


----------



## trik81 (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> go and do what I've mentioned and then check your core temps... betcha ya run way cooler if you followed what I've said... good luck and remember....with thermal grease... thiner is better



I redid the arctic 5, but it doesn't seem to have made a difference in the core temp.  Do I need to wait the 200 hours before I see a decent decrease in temp?  I'd be happy with a 2-3C drop, which would put me at 60C under full load.

Core Temp shows me running at around 44C when IDLE!  I don't really understand why the temp is so high.  I suppose I can try and drop the voltage a bit.  Raising the multiplier doesn't create a lot of heat, does it?


----------



## trik81 (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> use rubbing alcohol if you have with a lint free rag...or carb cleaner if you have... other wise just use what ya got and just try to clean it rite up... one thing about the 1066 memory... try dropping it to 800mhz and set the timings down to 4.4.4.10.14
> or see if you can go 4.4.3.12.15
> i also have 1066mhz ram and trying to o/c sucks using the 1066 setting... besides you'll be way faster at 800mhz with low timings...
> one thing about thermal grease is to much defeats the purpose... all your trying to do is fill in all the microscopic pores on the mating surface.... like i said just apply a size of a BB to the center of the cpu and after attaching the cooler just give it a twist back n forth a few times and your good to go...
> what i normally do is coat the cooler and cpu with the silver and use a plastic bag with my finger in it and smear the grease around and then without any solvent just use a rag and wipe all the grease off then i apply the BB sized amount to the cou and clamp the cooler down... this way your filling all the tiny holes on the mating surfaces .... works the best dude...



When I change the memory timings, the system does run noticably faster.  However, every once in a while I get a background program that Vista tells me has just stopped running.  I don't ever get that with the memory at 1066 5.5.5.15.  I think I'll play with it a bit more.  I get programs dropping all over the place with 4.4.3.12.15, but I may be able to get it to run with the 4.4.4.10.14


----------



## trik81 (Jul 12, 2008)

A little update.  With the 800 4.4.4.10.14 memory timings, I was able to drop the vcore a step and reduce idle temp to about 42C and full load temp peaking at 57C, but typically running around 55C.

These temps are considerably better than the previous 62C peak at load.  I think the memory timings may have been limiting my OCing potential.  Thank you VERY much for the advice. 

Edit: Ran OCCT to get the readings for 1 hour.  It reports system as stable.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 13, 2008)

trik,  can you get cpuz and post screenshots, curious what speed you are running at.

http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

trik81 said:


> I redid the arctic 5, but it doesn't seem to have made a difference in the core temp.  Do I need to wait the 200 hours before I see a decent decrease in temp?  I'd be happy with a 2-3C drop, which would put me at 60C under full load.
> 
> Core Temp shows me running at around 44C when IDLE!  I don't really understand why the temp is so high.  I suppose I can try and drop the voltage a bit.  Raising the multiplier doesn't create a lot of heat, does it?


try to drop the cpu multi and raise the bus speed... that way the cpu is a tad relaxed and gives the memory a bump in speed... and yeah i had to wait around the 200hrs but one more thing is to cycle the pc... when its hot and you shut it off it helps the curing... so when your not using it just power down...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

trik81 said:


> A little update.  With the 800 4.4.4.10.14 memory timings, I was able to drop the vcore a step and reduce idle temp to about 42C and full load temp peaking at 57C, but typically running around 55C.
> 
> These temps are considerably better than the previous 62C peak at load.  I think the memory timings may have been limiting my OCing potential.  Thank you VERY much for the advice.
> 
> Edit: Ran OCCT to get the readings for 1 hour.  It reports system as stable.


glad to hear its working better for ya now..


----------



## Frostywite (Jul 13, 2008)

*Ooct Possible Issue Help*

New build help, this has been a frustrating build. Ill get straight to it. MSN-HT Deluxe with 9850 BE. 4 gig Corsair 8500 ram specs set to manual at 5 5 5 15 2T and 2.1v, the rest is auto. Chip is set manually to 12.5 multiplier and 200 bus with volt at 1.31 Bois is 1009. Running cool master 212. No video card at the moment, want to work the bugs out. Antic 500w PSU.  The computer has randomly crashed about 4 times. Mostly after leaving it on all night at idle,  has happened while loading into windows once. After crash comp will not boot, power turns on, no video. After disconnecting the power cord, the computer boots fine. I have been using mem test and occt to try and diagnose the problem. Mem test passed but I can’t pass occt, best I have got was 20 min. Each time, error code 1 comes up.  If I try and mess with over clocking, I fail occt even sooner. Cpu temp has been great at 37 deg idle and load at 52. Any ideas? I’m running short on time for the great Fry’s return policy!


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 14, 2008)

frosty,

i havnt ran into your particular problem (not using hybrid/onboard video) so im not sure,
is your onboard video enabled in the bios?  try setting your memory settings to ddr2 800 and see if that gets you stable, lower your mem volts to 1.8 - 1.9. (just suggestions) i got rid of my ddr2 1066 (geil and g.skill, tried both) because i wasnt able to overclock with them as well as with my g.skill ddr2 800.    if you do get a vid. card then definitely upgrade your psu as well.
im completely stable with bios 901 right now, running overclock @ 2.750  35C  cpu multi @ 12.5 - fsb/ht - 220, 1.30v.


----------



## trik81 (Jul 14, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> trik,  can you get cpuz and post screenshots, curious what speed you are running at.
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/



I'll get you a screenshot as soon as I can.  As I was taking the screenshot, my new comp just turned off.  I went to turn it back on and the PSU "popped".  Turns out it was a defective power supply.  So now I have to wait until I get it replaced before I can boot it back up. :/

The memory timings I used are 4.4.4.10.14 at 800.  The voltage was one step up above what it came at for me.  Bus speed is 200 and the multiplier is 15.5x.


----------



## Frostywite (Jul 15, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> frosty,
> 
> i havnt ran into your particular problem (not using hybrid/onboard video) so im not sure,
> is your onboard video enabled in the bios?  try setting your memory settings to ddr2 800 and see if that gets you stable, lower your mem volts to 1.8 - 1.9. (just suggestions) i got rid of my ddr2 1066 (geil and g.skill, tried both) because i wasnt able to overclock with them as well as with my g.skill ddr2 800.    if you do get a vid. card then definitely upgrade your psu as well.
> im completely stable with bios 901 right now, running overclock @ 2.750  35C  cpu multi @ 12.5 - fsb/ht - 220, 1.30v.



just passed my first occt! running at 2.835 13.5x fsb at 210.  set the ram down to 800 mhz with 4 4 4 12 2t and left the voltage at 2.10.  let everst run for 5 hours and passed occt for 1 hr no more errors.  now just need a video card to post some real numbers. thanks for the advice. also after changing the ram settings, i did run the everst test with a before and after, very slight difference. ram speed now is showing 420 mhz vs 537 mhz set at 1066. all take the slight decrease in ram speed over stability any day.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 17, 2008)

my babies are both up on ebay for sale!!   2  evga  gtx 280  FTW edition!!   

   laugh at me please!   lol


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 18, 2008)

just bought a new xfx gtx 280 xxx edition, card seems faster than my evga 9800gx2 ssc!  frame rates really good in crysis.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 20, 2008)

stable @ 2.966 
cpu multi - 13x
fsb - 228
cpu volts - 1.56v !!!


----------



## jkatt12 (Aug 1, 2008)

upgraded to a 9950 and sooooo happy, this thing can overclock with low voltages and cool temps!!  very nice!


----------



## jkatt12 (Aug 4, 2008)

had to up the volts but am able to get 3.3ghz.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 16, 2008)

*First OC on 9950*

Hey guys, I just got my 9950 and new mobo (in my sig) I have it running at 3.15 with only on prob,  in task manager and cpu-z it is only showing 2 cores???  I tried a couple things to no avail.  Any Ideas??


----------



## jkatt12 (Aug 17, 2008)

in bios:
advanced
cpu configuration
processor downcore - select disabled, im pretty sure yours will say 2 core right now.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 17, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> in bios:
> advanced
> cpu configuration
> processor downcore - select disabled, im pretty sure yours will say 2 core right now.



Yea I checked that it is disabled, the only thing I can think of is mabyee it is a windows issue?? I upgraded from a 6400+ bb and a m2n-32 sli deluxe without reloading windows.  Mabyee the ACPI is still looking for 2 cores??


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 17, 2008)

I also downloaded a gadget for vista that reads cpu usage and mem usage it is only showing 2 cores.  I turned off downgrading have the latest bios for my board, the only thing I didn't do is reload vista.


----------



## jkatt12 (Aug 17, 2008)

could be,  do you have the new bios installed which is version 1003??


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 17, 2008)

yup im running 1003 Mabyee a windows repair since I started with the 6400+ BB??  Btw Nice new rig fullinfusion!!  I got started on techpowerup on a thread Fullinfusion started on overclocking the 6400+ BB.


----------



## jkatt12 (Aug 17, 2008)

i did the same, i went from a phenom 9500/6400BE m2n32-sli deluxe w/out re-installing windows to a 9850 and then a 9950 with the m3n-ht deluxe.  had a lot of issues, seems like you dont have a lot installed yet so try it.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 18, 2008)

what else do need to install????


----------



## jkatt12 (Aug 18, 2008)

nothing else, all i meant was it doesnt seem you have alot installed on your desktop yet, good time to re-install windows was all.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 18, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> nothing else, all i meant was it doesnt seem you have alot installed on your desktop yet, good time to re-install windows was all.




Got ya, I am stuck lol


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 6, 2008)

*voltage?*

What voltages are you using to reach 3.1 and 3.2?   Are you messing with NB at all?  I have the same board and processor.  I can get in windows @ 3.1 (15.5 multi) with 1.4v but it freezes up after about 10 minutes OCCT.  What temps do you go by? Core temps never break 48c underload.  CPU temp hits 56c load.  Strange huh?   I thought core temps would be more than CPU temps.


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 6, 2008)

dmcnutt said:


> What voltages are you using to reach 3.1 and 3.2?   Are you messing with NB at all?  I have the same board and processor.  I can get in windows @ 3.1 (15.5 multi) with 1.4v but it freezes up after about 10 minutes OCCT.  What temps do you go by? Core temps never break 48c underload.  CPU temp hits 56c load.  Strange huh?   I thought core temps would be more than CPU temps.





i can reach 3.0ghz w/ 1.25v.  then anything above that i have to go stock volts at 1.30, can get up to 3.2, after that i have to up the volts.   im not having to mess with the NB.
my core temps is usually lower than cpu under load (oc).


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 6, 2008)

wow! 1.3 and you can hit 3.2. i must be doing something wrong.  are you using multi to hit 3.2?  will running my ram at 800 instead of 1066 help?  what bios are you using?  i have 1204.  they just came out with 1302.  not sure what cpu support it adds didn't see it on the asus website. are you changing any other voltages besides cpu voltage?


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 6, 2008)

dmcnutt said:


> wow! 1.3 and you can hit 3.2. i must be doing something wrong.  are you using multi to hit 3.2?  will running my ram at 800 instead of 1066 help?  what bios are you using?  i have 1204.  they just came out with 1302.  not sure what cpu support it adds didn't see it on the asus website. are you changing any other voltages besides cpu voltage?



i think it partially depends on what type of psu you have, mine is a single rail rated at 60a.
my bios is at 1003.   i only changed the cpu voltage, yes using the multi to hit 3.2 keeping my
fsb @ 210.  also mine is an OEM 9950 black edition, not sure if there is a difference between retail and oem (pricewise, newegg has the oem @ $289 and the retail @ $179, weird)
check out page 5 screenshot @ 3.3 had to up the volts though but completely stable.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60347&page=5


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 6, 2008)

my power supply also has 60a on 12v rail.  I paid 175 for my processer which is retail.  maybe there is a difference and that is why OEM costs more.  I thought OEM always cost less though?  Thanks for your help.  wonder if I can downgrade to 1003.


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 6, 2008)

dmcnutt said:


> my power supply also has 60a on 12v rail.  I paid 175 for my processer which is retail.  maybe there is a difference and that is why OEM costs more.  I thought OEM always cost less though?  Thanks for your help.  wonder if I can downgrade to 1003.



yeah normally oem is less, kinda weird with amd, i got mine for $200 on ebay.


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 7, 2008)

so did you get better results clocking your memory at 800? ganged or unganged?  right now my core temps are 41c and cpu temp is 48c at full load.  core temps is what i want to keep an eye on right?  it takes 1.35v to hit 3.0.  As long as core temps don't exceed 61c i should be fine, correct?  i need 1.45 to get stable at 3.1 but core temps jump to 50c load.  cpu temp goes to 58c.


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 7, 2008)

dmcnutt said:


> so did you get better results clocking your memory at 800? ganged or unganged?  right now my core temps are 41c and cpu temp is 48c at full load.  core temps is what i want to keep an eye on right?  it takes 1.35v to hit 3.0.  As long as core temps don't exceed 61c i should be fine, correct?  i need 1.45 to get stable at 3.1 but core temps jump to 50c load.  cpu temp goes to 58c.




i have ddr2 800, been running at 800, 5,5,5,15, 18.  and didnt see much of a difference
between ganged and unganged mode but i heard unganged gives you better points for
benchmarking (only about 100+ or so from my 3dmk06 scores)  im still waiting on my 
ocz reaper hpc ddr2 1066 8gbs.    then i'll do more testing, i guess i'll eventually upgrade
the bios to the latest later on this evening when i have free time.   

currently have mine downcored to dual core setup @ 1.25v  cpu 13x, fsb 210, giving me 2.73ghz  - 33c cpu, 29c core.
(running an f*p s*rver)          i havnt had much time to actually do any more benching, i do have 3dkmk06 and 3dmark vantage (which is the main one i'll be using)


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 7, 2008)

I can pass OCCT cpu test at 3.1ghz @ 1.425v, but if I try running ram test it freezes.  I can pass ram test @ 3ghz and I am running it at the same speed when I test at 3.1ghz.  Not sure why it won't pass ram but passes cpu at 3.1.  I also noticed if I try to run 1066 dual channel it freezes.  I am going to swap it out for some 800 memory and see what happens.  I tried 3.2 it makes it to the windows screen and freezes everytime.  Oh well,  I guess I should be content with a 3ghz quad-core I paid $175 dollars for.


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 7, 2008)

dmcnutt said:


> I can pass OCCT cpu test at 3.1ghz @ 1.425v, but if I try running ram test it freezes.  I can pass ram test @ 3ghz and I am running it at the same speed when I test at 3.1ghz.  Not sure why it won't pass ram but passes cpu at 3.1.  I also noticed if I try to run 1066 dual channel it freezes.  I am going to swap it out for some 800 memory and see what happens.  I tried 3.2 it makes it to the windows screen and freezes everytime.  Oh well,  I guess I should be content with a 3ghz quad-core I paid $175 dollars for.



if you're going to buy 800 memory, go for the blue g.skill, i can overclock it nicely with the FSB 232 and up.  plus its cheap to!     im still waiting for my other 4gb of ocz reaper memory, bought it from canada, 2 weeks so far.  man..............


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks,  I have some 4x1gb crucial ballistix pc6400 laying around that I will try.  It doesn't make sense that the ram will pass at 3ghz but not at 3.1ghz when it is running the same speed.  cpu is stable at that speed.  I heard this board has issues running 1066 dual channel.  I haven't been able to get on ASUS forums for the last couple of days.  You should have bought from Newegg you would have had it by now.


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 8, 2008)

dmcnutt said:


> Thanks,  I have some 4x1gb crucial ballistix pc6400 laying around that I will try.  It doesn't make sense that the ram will pass at 3ghz but not at 3.1ghz when it is running the same speed.  cpu is stable at that speed.  I heard this board has issues running 1066 dual channel.  I haven't been able to get on ASUS forums for the last couple of days.  You should have bought from Newegg you would have had it by now.




i guess you tried upping the ram voltages?   yes i heard these boards had issues with
ddr2 1066 (showing up as 800 in cpu-z and everest)  but the new 1003 bios was suppose
to resolve most of those issues.

yeah i should have bought the ram from newegg but its still $137 w/ 30.00 rebate tho.  oh well.


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 8, 2008)

I think I might have fried something.  I freeze in all my games now.  system locks up.  Got an IRQ_NOT_LESS_EQUAL and then a PFN_LIST_CORRUPT. temps on cores never got over 52c, but cpu temp got up to 63c.  I am going to try to RMA the chip.  I swapped out memory and ran everything at stock and its still locks up in games.  Its wierd though I can run OCCT and 3dmark06 fine.  I am wondering if I damaged my hard drive when I dropped it :-(.


----------



## Travolta (Sep 10, 2008)

Just curios if any of you got successfull OC on Vista 64 SP1 ?  I tryed different settings and BIOS version for M3N-HT - 2.8 Ghz with 9850 is perfect in windows XP, but got BSODs during boot or just after finish booting in Vista 64 ((

I`m using 9850 BE , 8 Gb(4x2048) OCZ 800Mhz , 750W PSU, 8800 GTS XFX. Tryed BIOS versions from 0901 till 1301 - no success in Vista. CPU core voltage from Auto to 1.3625, also try change CPU-NB from auto to x10

Anybody ?


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 10, 2008)

Travolta said:


> Just curios if any of you got successfull OC on Vista 64 SP1 ?  I tryed different settings and BIOS version for M3N-HT - 2.8 Ghz with 9850 is perfect in windows XP, but got BSODs during boot or just after finish booting in Vista 64 ((
> 
> I`m using 9850 BE , 8 Gb(4x2048) OCZ 800Mhz , 750W PSU, 8800 GTS XFX. Tryed BIOS versions from 0901 till 1301 - no success in Vista. CPU core voltage from Auto to 1.3625, also try change CPU-NB from auto to x10
> 
> Anybody ?



when i had the 9850 i was able to get 2.9 but not completely stable, vista 64 sp1, had to up the volts a great deal to, my psu is a single 12v rail rated at 60a.  couldnt get it to 3ghz.

now that i got the 9950 i have been able to get it up to 3.3 (at 1.4v), im sure it can do 3.4.
i can get it to 3.0 w/ only 1.25v


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 10, 2008)

dmcnutt said:


> I think I might have fried something.  I freeze in all my games now.  system locks up.  Got an IRQ_NOT_LESS_EQUAL and then a PFN_LIST_CORRUPT. temps on cores never got over 52c, but cpu temp got up to 63c.  I am going to try to RMA the chip.  I swapped out memory and ran everything at stock and its still locks up in games.  Its wierd though I can run OCCT and 3dmark06 fine.  I am wondering if I damaged my hard drive when I dropped it :-(.



the 9850 is rated @ 60c then its suppose to shut off at that point.

have you run chkdsk /f  yet?  (i think that sets it up to run check disk at next bootup)

i guess you can try using dh driver cleaner, uninstall your video drivers in windows first, boot into
safe mode, use dh driver cleaner to remove the rest of your video drivers then boot into windows
and re-install an updated or existing vid. driver.


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 10, 2008)

ok, this sucks, every stick of ddr2 1066 ram i have tried, cpu-z (latest vers. 1.47) and everest shows it to be ddr2 800mhz,   cpu-z under the memory tab dram frequency shows correctly 
@ 533, under the spd tab it shows pc2-6400 (400mhz)   not sure why but does anyone have the same problem?
i have tried ddr2 1066 pc2 8500 -  Geil, G.Skill, and now OCZ, all still show up as pc2-6400.
and again, i cant overclock the FSB over 210, windows errors, files missing, etc..
.   guess im going to stay with my g.skill pc2-6400.


bios setting is at ddr2 1066, also set this to AUTO and all timings on auto still it shows pc2-6400.     anyone out there have any ideas?   bios is latest 1301.


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 10, 2008)

so i sent back the processor  to Newegg,  and bought a new one from Frys.  reformatted and reinstalled windows and updated to 1301.  It will boot into windows and run programs and games at 3.0ghz, but if I try to test with OCCT it wll blue screen everytime.  runs fine at stock.  I will probably exchange it one more time. I have tried it with all six sticks of ram I have.  So its not the ram.  I have 15 days to return it.  Maybe this is a bad chip that cant overclock.  batch number on this one JAAAB AA 0831CPMW.  the one i had befor ended with GPMW.  It ran fine at 3,  but I think I fried the memory controller running it at 3.1 with 1.45 and CPU 1.5v CPU-NB.  CPU temps got to 63c,  core temps got to 54c.  I am guessing when they say max temp of 61c they are referring to CPU not core?
As for 1066 ram,  my OCZ does the same thing.  it wil run at 1066 but says 6400 in CPU-Z.
Even if I use sli memory setting in bios.  jkatt, from your experience, which BIOS is the best for overclocking?  if i wanted to revert back to 0901 could I just by flashing it, or will it mess something up?  what is your batch number on your cpu?  anyone know what is a good batch?


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 10, 2008)

dmcnutt said:


> so i sent back the processor  to Newegg,  and bought a new one from Frys.  reformatted and reinstalled windows and updated to 1301.  It will boot into windows and run programs and games at 3.0ghz, but if I try to test with OCCT it wll blue screen everytime.  runs fine at stock.  I will probably exchange it one more time. I have tried it with all six sticks of ram I have.  So its not the ram.  I have 15 days to return it.  Maybe this is a bad chip that cant overclock.  batch number on this one JAAAB AA 0831CPMW.  the one i had befor ended with GPMW.  It ran fine at 3,  but I think I fried the memory controller running it at 3.1 with 1.45 and CPU 1.5v CPU-NB.  CPU temps got to 63c,  core temps got to 54c.  I am guessing when they say max temp of 61c they are referring to CPU not core?
> As for 1066 ram,  my OCZ does the same thing.  it wil run at 1066 but says 6400 in CPU-Z.
> Even if I use sli memory setting in bios.  jkatt, from your experience, which BIOS is the best for overclocking?  if i wanted to revert back to 0901 could I just by flashing it, or will it mess something up?  what is your batch number on your cpu?  anyone know what is a good batch?



yes, cpu temp is way high dude!  i found that 901 was just fine, if you're into overclocking using the FSB which is nice, i know for sure that g.skill blue pc2-6400 overclocks extremely well plus its cheap.   im not sure what would be a good batch for these 9950's.    but im definitely getting rid of the 8gbs of this ocz reaper stuff since i cant overclock the FSB no more than 210 no matter what settings  i use. (voltage, ht link, nb multi, tried it all in the bios)    ive spent so much $$$ on this system too. dang.   4 video cards, 2 motherboards, 3 different types of ram, 4 cpu's.    no more!!!  lol

im giving up on ddr2 1066 unless someone can tell me they have a brand that works with overclocking and shows it to truely be pc2-8500..  

ohhhhhhh about the bios,  1301, i saw there were some new settings added, the ht link can
now go above 2,  2.2, 2.4 and 2.6,  was not able to play with it but it wont boot with 2.2 setting (probably just need to adjust the nb/ht volts)   would be nice to see how 2600ht/5200mts runs.


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 10, 2008)

Got my new one.  stepping/batch JAAHB AA 0829.  looks like the stepping JAAHB AA is a good one from what I have read.  Its fairly new too 29th week of 2008.  What is that?  July?  Will get back to you after I have tested it.  3rd time is a charm. I hope.  This thing is great.  3.1ghz, 1.375v, 1.3v CPU-NB, OCCT stable,  wouldn't pass with anything less than 1.3v on the CPU-NB.  I can get into windows at 3.2ghz with 1.4v,  but OCCT crashes after 2 minutes with crash code 1.  I am afraid to put anymore volts into it because of what I did to my first one.   I am sure if I messed around with some of the other voltages like NB, HT, SB, or CPU-NB.  How do you upload screenshots?  I also have my memory running 1066 dual channel.  which it would not do with the first two cpus.  the second one I had was garbage JAAAB AA batch wouldnt even do 2.9ghz without blue screening.


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 11, 2008)

click on post reply, then scroll down to your bottom left you will see 'manage attachments'
it'll pop up another box to browse and upload, has to be under a certain size i believe.


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 19, 2008)

how it going jkatt?  here are pics of my overclock so far.  I can run OCCT for about 20 minutes at 3.2ghz with 1.4v,  but then I get a crash code 1.  have you had any luck getting past 3.1ghz?  have you touched any other voltages? CPU-NB, NB, HT?  have you noticed that when you stress your cpu your voltage increases?  I have it set to 1.375v but when stressing in goes up to 1.39?  do you have that problem with this board?  on my other boards voltage drops under load not increases.  also what temps do you go by?  core temp or cpu temp?


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 19, 2008)

dmcnutt said:


> how it going jkatt?  here are pics of my overclock so far.  I can run OCCT for about 20 minutes at 3.2ghz with 1.4v,  but then I get a crash code 1.  have you had any luck getting past 3.1ghz?  have you touched any other voltages? CPU-NB, NB, HT?  have you noticed that when you stress your cpu your voltage increases?  I have it set to 1.375v but when stressing in goes up to 1.39?  do you have that problem with this board?  on my other boards voltage drops under load not increases.  also what temps do you go by?  core temp or cpu temp?





going great, i can reach 3.0ghz w/ 1.25v.   i have been able to get 3.3 so far while increasing volts to 1.4.  im stable around 1.3 (stock) at 3.2 though.   i go by cpu temp.
dont have a problem with my volts dropping.   seems like i have good chip, still cant
get ddr2 1066 memory to read correctly tho, 1 last shot, going to try corsair dominators
i guess since the asus forums show it reading correctly, kinda weird.  (they've suggested
setting sli enabled, and that didnt work either)


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 20, 2008)

they just came out with another bios to increase ram stability.  they also have new chipset drivers on nvidia site

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_vista64_15.24.html

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Travolta (Sep 20, 2008)

jkatt12, I think its because of Phenom limitation - only 2 DIMMs could work in 1066 mode - according to Asus forums. Also interesting whats your current settings for stable 3.1 Ghz


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 20, 2008)

Version 1401 

   Description 1401 BIOS for M3N-HT Deluxe
Enhance system stability when using 8G memory.  


ARGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    i just sold off all 8gbs of my ddr2 1066 memory too.  thats so f* up!!   

lol

- Travolta i'll post my settings shortly, currently someones using my ftp..


----------



## dmcnutt (Sep 20, 2008)

my settings are 

15.5 x 200 

CPU 1.375V

CPU-NB 1.3V( I HAD TO ADD A LITTLE VOLTAGE TO THIS OR IT WOULD NOT BE STABLE )

HT 1.24V

NB 1.22V

2.1V RAM 5-5-5-18-26
1066 DUAL CHANNEL 
UNGANGED (BETTER STABILITY)


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 20, 2008)

stable at 3.1ghz w/ 1.30v  15.5x/200 fsb - temps 100F/38C
stable at 3.0ghz w/ 1.25v  15x/210fsb.

also only setting i messed with is the cpu multi and volts, everything else left at auto.


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 20, 2008)

running at 3.0ghz  24/7


----------



## bboy-mass (Sep 20, 2008)

Helo,

  I was just about to upgrade from my 9850BE to the 9950 and someone advised that unless your tunning with a 790 chip set, your may as well stay on the 9850BE ???

 I have the following config:

M3N-HT Deluxe BIOS 1003
9850BE
Zalman 9700NT cooler
1066 Dominiator with cooler rack
Cosmos 1000 case
Asus GTX280  
Tagen 900W PSU

My temps are: CPU 41C
                     MB 41C
                     Vcore 1.30V


I have ran stable on 2.94G for 24hrs in prime95, but after an hour or so on Grid,Crysis I BSOD with a core2 failure????

I was advised to down clock the CPU to 2.6G and I would see a FPS increase in Crysis, I thought the guy was a prat but he was right

I'm now getting 27FPS (22FPS at 2.94G) on VeryHigh settings running the bench mark for Crysis. 

What settings do you have for M3N-HT Deluxe? I'm using 1003 BIOS.

Thanks guys,

Nigel
UK


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 20, 2008)

i upgraded and VERY happy i did, this 9950 be oem overclocks very well, got it
to 3.3ghz by upping the volts but i am stable at 3.1 at stock volts (1.30v).   3.0ghz at 1.25v (very nice)
i just updated the bios to 1401 today.


----------



## Travolta (Sep 20, 2008)

jkatt12, going to test your setting with new bios 1402 - have you try it already ?


----------



## bboy-mass (Sep 21, 2008)

guys, before I upgrade again any chance of seeing your bios. Settings?????

I'm sure I can get to 3g stable with the right volts. 

Cheers guys,

Nigel


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 21, 2008)

Travolta said:


> jkatt12, going to test your setting with new bios 1402 - have you try it already ?



yes i have, no change yet since ive gotten rid of my ddr2 1066 memory.  ugh!


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 21, 2008)

bboy-mass said:


> guys, before I upgrade again any chance of seeing your bios. Settings?????
> 
> I'm sure I can get to 3g stable with the right volts.
> 
> ...



i have only adjusted the cpu multi and cpu volts, fsb 200 - 210, everything else set to auto.


----------



## bboy-mass (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW-WOW-WE-WA

I love this 9950

3.1G stable using M3N-HT-DELUXE 1401.

I was overclocking very slow and I said to my son:

"Dan, all I want is a stable 3.G OC stable"

My son said "Yea, dad. all you want is 3G, hahsahaha"

By the afternoon I was stable at 3.1G and happy as larry.lol

JKATT, whats the water cooler lilke you have. I mean, is it easy to fit???

I want 3.3G out of this and I know with H2O its gone get me there.

R.
Nigel


----------



## Travolta (Sep 29, 2008)

bboy-mass
Are you running Vista 64 bit ?


----------



## jkatt12 (Sep 30, 2008)

bboy-mass said:


> WOW-WOW-WE-WA
> 
> I love this 9950
> 
> ...




congrats!! heheheh
the coolit freezone is nice, easy to fit, just make sure you put a small 
amount of thermal compound,  there are others that are better im sure but this works fine
for me even with overclocking.


----------



## bboy-mass (Sep 30, 2008)

yea im running the following:

vista64
4g mem 2x2048
zalman9700nt


----------



## NelsonGamer (Oct 3, 2008)

*4 1 gig sticks of 1066*

Hi all I too have a 9950 on the M3N-HT.  Why would only 2 dims work with 1066?  I have 4 1 gig sticks of gskill 1066.  The post screen reads it as 1066 ganged and Sli ready.  Is there a way to test that all 4 dims are running at 1066?  I am also interested getting my CPU to 3ghz.  Im at 2.76 now with stock cooling.  I'm consider putting water to it.  I'd like to get a kit that would have enough flow for my 9950 And two 9800gx2's.  Any sugestions?  Thanks


----------



## jkatt12 (Oct 3, 2008)

NelsonGamer said:


> Hi all I too have a 9950 on the M3N-HT.  Why would only 2 dims work with 1066?  I have 4 1 gig sticks of gskill 1066.  The post screen reads it as 1066 ganged and Sli ready.  Is there a way to test that all 4 dims are running at 1066?  I am also interested getting my CPU to 3ghz.  Im at 2.76 now with stock cooling.  I'm consider putting water to it.  I'd like to get a kit that would have enough flow for my 9950 And two 9800gx2's.  Any sugestions?  Thanks





thats 2 x 2gb dimms, if you have a total of 4 x 2gb, 8gbs, then they wont show up as ddr2 1066 (i believe bios 1401 is suppose to fix this issue, i'll find out this weekend maybe)


----------



## NelsonGamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Cooling GPU's*

My 9800GX2 Underload reaches 70C with the fan at 100% at stock speeds.  How hot does your 280 get Jkatt?  I was considering getting another GX2 and water cooling everything.  Just wondering if Nvidia improved at all on the heat issue with the 200 Series. The 280 benchmarks are impressive.  How would you compare the two cards?


----------



## jkatt12 (Oct 4, 2008)

NelsonGamer said:


> My 9800GX2 Underload reaches 70C with the fan at 100% at stock speeds.  How hot does your 280 get Jkatt?  I was considering getting another GX2 and water cooling everything.  Just wondering if Nvidia improved at all on the heat issue with the 200 Series. The 280 benchmarks are impressive.  How would you compare the two cards?



i got better scores on 3dmk06 (not the advantage version) with the 9800gx2 overclocked, i think i liked it much better than the 280,  i havnt monitored the temps on it be4 i got rid of it.   havnt done any real benchmarking with this 280 yet either.

--got my corsair dominator ddr2 1066  4 x 2gb chips installed and they still show up as ddr2 800 no matter what setting i try (sli setting as optimal and high frequency).  i figured they would fix this issue with the 1401 bios but guess not, dram frequency shows up correctly tho in cpu-z.


----------



## NelsonGamer (Oct 4, 2008)

*convincing M3N-HT to accepting 1066*

You might have alerady done this but... In BIOS If you go to advanced/CPU Configuration/DRAM Configuration be sure to change the Memory Clock Frequency from Auto to 1066.  Now you MB should post as 1066


----------



## jkatt12 (Oct 5, 2008)

NelsonGamer said:


> You might have alerady done this but... In BIOS If you go to advanced/CPU Configuration/DRAM Configuration be sure to change the Memory Clock Frequency from Auto to 1066.  Now you MB should post as 1066



already set, still shows as 800.


----------



## bboy-mass (Oct 5, 2008)

Jkatt,

I think I have the same men as you do (with the blue fan rack??????), and I seed 1066 4g. Availabe etc when the machine boots. 

Turn off Eli ready and set timings 5-5-5-15-2t ganged. 

Btw, anyone got to stable3.2g without going to high on voltage??

R. 
Nigel


----------



## jkatt12 (Oct 5, 2008)

bboy-mass said:


> Jkatt,
> 
> I think I have the same men as you do (with the blue fan rack??????), and I seed 1066 4g. Availabe etc when the machine boots.
> 
> ...




mines black/dark gray (with blue writing on it) i have 8gb, you have 4gb,  when i just have 4gb (2 sticks) put in they show up as ddr2 1066, ive tried ganged and unganged, set bios to ddr2 1066 instead of auto, tried disabled sli ready also.


----------



## vegeta (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm Stable @ 3.21 Vcore @ 3.3500. FSB 200MHZ, MP x16
HT @ 2g, lowered the volts on my ram from 2.1 to 2.0
Rest is @ default settings.....
B.T.W. 4 hours prime, tested stable.

Trying to get higher.


----------



## chronoz (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok I've been reading this thread for a while now, hoping someone would have some better results than myself... 

I've been able to get my Phenom 9850 24/7 stable at 2.8Ghz@270 FSB I've actually been able to get to 280FSB(but under an load at all I crash...) 
I'm sure I could easily OC my processor more, but I need better cooling for that (it tends to heat up a lot more over 3 ghz. 

I've been trying to get to 333 FSB or atleast break 280 and be stable, I can't get my ram to sit in 333, and I can't reduce my memory multiplier anymore than X8.

If anyones managed to actually crank out a decent FSB on the ASUS M3N I'd like to hear from you.



PS I posted a CPUID just to show u I'm not full of crap. ^^
Enjoy.


----------

